# get into ucla film...



## drewbert (Jun 27, 2007)

hi. i know that at ucla you cannot start the film program until you junior year, but i was wondering, how do you go about making sure you get into the film school. just the other day, someone from ucla told me that only 30 students are accepted into the film school. what happens if you apple to ucla, are accepted, but then dont get into the film school come freshman year. is there any guarentee when you originally apply?


----------



## Jerry Prokosch (Jun 28, 2007)

I didn't apply to UCLA, but typically the way this works is that if either the school or the department turns you down, then you're not invited at all.  

The school looks at your academic record and test scores (the statistical garbage) and decides if you meet the overall school requirements.  Then, if you do, your application gets passed on to the specific department (in your case, the film department).  The department then evaluates your application.  

So the way to look at it isn't as two separate applications.  Just one application that has to make it past two parts of the same school.  This is why, when you mail in your application, some of your materials get sent to the admissions office and some get sent directly to the film department.

But not all schools work the same way.  At some schools, the department makes all of the decisions.  The only way to know for sure is to read all of the material on the school website about admissions procedures.  Usually the process is pretty clearly outlined.  

Good luck.  Long live Chicago.


----------



## drewbert (Jul 1, 2007)

but cant you not apply to the film school until you are a junior?


----------



## pythondrummer (Jul 9, 2007)

yeah.  i just visited the ucla film school.  This is what its all about.  you can only apply your junior year.  Even if u get into UCLA and get all ur GE courses done your freshman and sophomore year, there is no guarantee that you will be accepted into the film school when you apply your junior year.  Now, Because of this, a lot of people will transfer to UCLA in their junior year to do film.  The Film school does accept 30 students.  15 students from UCLA out of about 50 high caliber students.  And then 15 transfers from other schools out of about 200-250 more mediocre students.

hope this helps out a bit


----------

